# Temporary house, eco house criteria?



## tom20034 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have heard it is possible to live on some rustic lands in a caravan or eco, temporary house. Does anyone know what the criteria is for such a structure?
Wooden houses on legs, foundations off the ground, mobile(i.e. container on trailer, mobile home)…..?

Can anyone shed some light for me please?

Many thanks in advance,

Tristan


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

tom20034 said:


> Hello everyone. I have heard it is possible to live on some rustic lands in a caravan or eco, temporary house. Does anyone know what the criteria is for such a structure?
> Wooden houses on legs, foundations off the ground, mobile(i.e. container on trailer, mobile home)…..?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light for me please?
> ...


Welcome to the forum Tristan. 

In short, you heard wrong. 

You'll find plenty of info on this if you use the search function but basically if the land is classified as rustico you can't have human habitation on it.

That said, if you see a piece of land you like the thing to do is go along to the local Camara/Town Hall & ask the planning dept what you can & cannot do on it.

Even on land classified as Urbano you can usually only have a temporary structure such as tent or caravan etc on there for 6 months before you start work on renovating an existing building or doing a new build.

Do some people get away with it for longer? - Sure some do but sooner or later, you'll almost certainly be discovered & moved on.


----------

